# Yea...the Datsun



## Honda Eater (Aug 18, 2004)

Dern...its been a while since I seen one. I use to see them all the time back about 5 years ago but they have seemed to have...disappeared. I was going to do a restoration and put in me a GA16de. BUT they are soooo hard to find these days. I cant even find one in the junk yard. I remember my friend had an 84 Maxima. He said it had an identity crisis because of the Datsun on one side and Nissan Maxima on the other. If anybody can sell me a reasonable 510 i would be likely to buy it. That would be funny pulling up to the line and the guy next to you starts laughin and then you smoke his ass then you say whos laughing now bitch!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

YEah, I saw 2 2 Door 510's at the local U pull it and nearly cried. They had been part of someone's collection and had been allowed to rust to death in the yard. Sucks , because I have been searching for one for years and I would have loved to have had either one of them.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

why would you put a GA16 in a 510?
hmmm


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> why would you put a GA16 in a 510?
> hmmm


mayb he has a spare ga16 lyin around


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I think all GA's came fwd right? It be an almost impossible swap. Now you could probably swap almost any rwd in this car though.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

some engines swap. E series engines will bolt to the 60 series tranny, except 1 bolt, but apparently people have done it.

For the L series engine and tranny, i don't know of any modern engines that bolt up. but you can get an L20b and have a good amount of power.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Ima hit up the local yard this weekend i'm hoping I can find one everything is half off this weekend.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

L series trannies bolt to KA24's out of 240's and pickups.The KA is derived from the Z24 (NAPS-Z engine) which was derived from the L20 which was derived from the combination of the old Datsun 410's engine block with a head that copied the one Mercedes was using on it's L4's. Also, the 410's engine was a cast off Austin ( Austin A40?) design being built under license by Datsun since the 1950's. The first L series came out in the 1967 510 and that car was part of a collaboration between Dastun people and people from the old Prince car company that Nissan absorbed in 1966. Hope that clears up some history. Oh, and since Fuji heavy industries built the differentials in both the 510 and all subsequent IRS DAtsun/Nissan cars from 1967- at least 1988 (maybe to this day) AND the diffs for Subaru (which is part of Fuji heavy industries) they interchange as well. The diffs are available in 160-200mm ring gears and the larger ones are better and typically found in Z31's.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> L series trannies bolt to KA24's out of 240's and pickups.



if the L series trannies bolt to the ka24's. then the ka24 tranny should bolt to the L series motors. thats kind of hard to believe. only reason i say this is because i had to use the L series bell housing ( with some machine work )matted to the ka series transmission to fit on my 2.3Li L/Z engine.


----------



## Honda Eater (Aug 18, 2004)

Well how bout we just slap a 240sx motor in there. I still aint figured out what the model number is on those engines.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

Honda Eater said:


> Well how bout we just slap a 240sx motor in there. I still aint figured out what the model number is on those engines.


we are talking about that engine. unless you are talking about the SR engines.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so you have to use the 510 tranny? how do you go about swapping a rb series motor in there? does the tranny bolt up to that? sr series? im thinking of getting a 510 for super sleeper status and something to beat on.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

RB too big... GA16DE into a RWD is possible... has been done, but not on a 510, I think.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

xt_out said:


> so you have to use the 510 tranny? how do you go about swapping a rb series motor in there? does the tranny bolt up to that? sr series? im thinking of getting a 510 for super sleeper status and something to beat on.


you dont have to use the 510 transmission from the L series engines to the rb series engines. it wont bolt up. ive seen people with turbo L28 engines in 510's. but as far as a RB engine in a 510 it may get tricky. never seen one done yet. also dont buy a 510 if you just want to beat on it. if thats your plan go buy a kia. :cheers:


----------

